# Internet sites for Free/Wild Camping



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I was trying to make some sense of the various web sites I have scattered across my computer that highlight Free camping / Wild camping spots, Stopovers, Motorhome friendly parking, etc.

There are plenty out there and it stuck me that it might be a useful resource if they could be pulled together under one thread.

So here goes. For starters .........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map You can specifically search for Wild Camping or Pub Stopovers.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...torhome-parking-overnight-sites-shopping.html . It does what it says on the tin.

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

http://motorhomecamping.co.uk/viewcampingcarparks

http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/uk-motorhome-stopovers.shtml

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

http://www.eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=uk&cat_id=0

http://www.campercontact.nl/index.php

These aren't exhaustive. There are other listings that are specific to a particular country, for example

Spain (Aires) http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

Greece. Peejays http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...39.164141,24.89502&spn=8.531475,19.665527&z=6

Please feel free to add any others.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We find this useful:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

G


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

A work in progress at the moment, but these are our 100 (so far) Wild Camping spots we've used as we spend a year travelling Europe. Will be updating with photos shortly.

http://www.europebycamper.com/p/wild-camping-gps-poi.html


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly. A lot of sweat has gone into MotorhomeParking. Invaluable for trying to get into Uk towns & cities where campsites are thin on the ground.

Adam & Sophie, that's a cracking trip your on. The wild camping map is invaluable and is going to develop into a huge resource.

Thanks again

Barry


----------

